
Snowden Says He Took No Secret Files to Russia - sethbannon
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/10/18/world/snowden-says-he-took-no-secret-files-to-russia.html
======
thomasjames
"He also asserted that he was able to protect the documents from China’s spies
because he was familiar with that nation’s intelligence abilities, saying that
as an N.S.A. contractor he had targeted Chinese operations and had taught a
course on Chinese cybercounterintelligence." I would like to know the exact
wording of this because it comes off as extremely arrogant when paraphrased.

------
pmarca
What's Russian for "liar liar pants on fire"?

